# Webseite mit Kundenportal



## Julius2001 (8. Okt 2021)

Kennt sich einer aus mit Webseiten mit Kundenportalen ?


----------



## mihe7 (8. Okt 2021)

Julius2001 hat gesagt.:


> Kennt sich einer aus mit Webseiten mit Kundenportalen ?


Klar, auf solchen Seiten bin ich ständig unterwegs


----------



## Julius2001 (8. Okt 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Klar, auf solchen Seiten bin ich ständig unterwegs


ja genau diese Antwort hat mir gefehlt  
und erstellen kannst sie dann auch ?


----------



## mihe7 (8. Okt 2021)

Julius2001 hat gesagt.:


> ja genau diese Antwort hat mir gefehlt


Gut, dass wir darüber gesprochen haben  



Julius2001 hat gesagt.:


> und erstellen kannst sie dann auch ?


Sogar das  Wobei "Website mit Kundenportal" etwas vage ist. 

Ich formuliere anders: Was hast Du vor, wo liegt Dein Problem?


----------



## M.L. (8. Okt 2021)

Julius2001 hat gesagt.:


> erstellen


Käme auch auf die (24/7, Gegenbspl.: bekanntes soziales Netzwerk) verfügbare Infrastruktur an. In diesem Tutorial wird z.B. MySQL, Autorisierung, Authentifizierung,... verwendet: https://medium.com/javarevisited/de...e-app-using-java-and-spring-boot-651f4aad6293


----------



## mihe7 (8. Okt 2021)

Evtl. reicht auch einfach ein CMS wie Joomla oder Typo3/Contao, dann muss man das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Dazu müsste man aber erstmal wissen, was @Julius2001 eigentlich vorhat.


----------

